# Don't feel down



## Cereth

Don´t feel down
Don´t get sad
Try to smile and the world might change


----------



## Mutichou

In French:
Ne te sens pas déprimé.
Ne sois pas triste.
Essaie de sourire et le monde pourrait changer.


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

*لا تشعر باليأس.*
*لا تحزن.*
*حاول أن تبتسم لعل الدنيا تتغير.*
_Laa tash'ur bilya2si._
_Laa tahzan._
_Haawil an tabtasima la'alla 'd-dunya tataghayyaru._ 

The above is to be used if the understood "you" is a single male. Let me know if you'd like other versions.


----------



## nuno

*Portuguese:

*Não te sintas mal.
Não fiques triste.
Tenta sorrir e o mundo poderá mudar.


----------



## betulina

Catalan, my try:

No et sentis malament.
No et posis trist / trista.
Prova de somriure i el món potser canvia.

 Cheers!


----------



## Dalian

My try in Chinese:
不要难过，
不要悲伤，
试着去微笑，世界也可能改变。


----------



## Roshini

In Malay :

Don´t feel down - Janganlah awak bermuram.
Don´t get sad - Janganlah sedih.
Try to smile and the world might change - Cubalah senyum dan 'dunia' akan berubah. (We don't actually say it that way but here's the more appropriate translation to it, - Cubalah senyum dan semuanya akan berubah.) 
It is because you said world, thats why I used 'dunia'. everything means 'semuanya.' 
Have fun......cheers.


----------



## Flaminius

In Japanese:

落ち込まないで
悲しまないで
にっこり笑えば、世界は違ってくるよ。


----------



## Elieri

Swedish

Känn dig inte nere
Bli inte ledsen
Försök le och världen kanske förändras.


----------



## winnie

Don´t feel down = non sentirti giù
Don´t get sad = non essere triste
Try to smile and the world might change = cerca di sorridere ed il mondo potrà cambiare


----------



## Sara Rodriguez

No estés abatido
no te pongas triste
Prueba a sonreir y quizá el mundo cambie


----------



## optimistique

Cereth said:
			
		

> Don´t feel down
> Don´t get sad
> Try to smile and the world might change



Voel je niet teneergeslagen
Raak niet bedroefd
Probeer te glimlachen en misschien verandert de wereld (dan).

(dan = then, to make the Dutch sentence more cohesive)


----------



## Bobzinha

nuno said:
			
		

> *Portuguese:
> 
> *Não te sintas mal.
> Não fiques triste.
> Tenta sorrir e o mundo poderá mudar.




*Português do Brasil:
- não se sinta mal.
- não fique triste.
- tente sorrir e o mundo mudará*​


----------



## Whodunit

Cereth said:
			
		

> Don´t feel down
> Don´t get sad
> Try to smile and the world might change


 
In German:

Sei nicht deprimiert.
Sei nicht traurig.
Versuche zu lachen und schon kann sich die ganze Welt ändern.


----------



## Pivra

อย่าเสียใจไปเลย = Don't be sad 
อย่าได้มีความทุกข์เลย= Don't be sad (Lit: Do not have sadness)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Rough translation in Farsi:

*Jigurrhoon nubosh *(don't be upset)
*Huffuh nushaow *(don't become sad) 
*Kooshishko ki khooshal boshi *(try to be/stay happy)
*Albut dunya takhirmeesha *(the world will probably change)

Original:
Don´t feel down
Don´t get sad
Try to smile and the world might change

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## linguist786

hmm..urdu and gujarati would be:

*Urdu:*
Naaraaz na ho jaao. Muskuraa-o aur shaa'id dunya badal jayengi.

*Gujarati:*
Naaraaz naa tho. Muskuraar karwaani ni koshish karo anai akhi dunya kadaach badli ho jaiee.

i'm sure there's quite a few ways of saying it.. but that's just one.


----------



## linguist786

notice how "world" is "dunya" in all of: Arabic/Farsi/Urdu/Hindi/Gujarati !!


----------



## alby

In Croatian: 

Ne budi deprimiran (m)/deprimirana (f) - Don't feel down
Ne budi tužan (m)/tužna (f) - Don't feel sad
Pokušaj se smijati i svijet se možda promijeni (lit.) -Try to smile and the world might change.

Nataša


----------



## Brazilian dude

Várias pessoas usam tu no Brasil.  Eu, por exemplo, tenho uma amiga de Belém do Pará que usa constantemene o tu e o conjuga perfeitamente na segunda pessoa do singular.  Isso significa que ela não é brasileira?



> *Português do Brasil:
> - não se sinta mal.
> - não fique triste.
> - tente sorrir e o mundo mudará*




*Brazilian dude*


----------



## Granaas

Cereth said:
			
		

> Don´t feel down
> Don´t get sad
> Try to smile and the world might change


In Norwegian (Bokmål)

"Ikke vær nedfor"
"Ikke bli trist"
"Prøv å smil og det kan hende at verden endres"


----------



## Turuncan

In Turkish:

Don´t feel down = Moralini bozma
Don´t get sad = Üzülme
Try to smile and the world might change = Gülümsemeye çalış, o zaman dünya değişebilir


----------



## chuff

*Romanian:*

Don't feel down
*(singular)*
*Nu te năcăjii*
or
*(plural) *
*Nu vă năcăjii*

Don't get sad
*(s)*
*Nu te supăra*
or
*(pl)*
*Nu vă supăra*

Try to smile and the world might change
*(s)*
*Încearcă să zimbeşti* *şi lumea sar schimba.*
*(pl)*
*Încercaţi să zimbiţi şi lumea sar schimba.*


----------



## macta123

Bura maat mannA

In Hindustani (Hindi and Urdu)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*, my free translation: 

Ne lógasd az orrod!
Ne szomorkodj!
Próbálj mosolyogni és más lesz a világ.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*, my free translation:

_Älä ole alla päin! _Don't feel down!
_Älä ole surullinen! _Don't be sad!

_Yritä hymyillä, ja maailma saattaa muuttua_. Try to smile, and the world may change. *OR *
*more natural:* _Hymyile, ja maailma muuttuu paremmaksi. _Smile, and the world becomes better.


----------

